# Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Oktober 2010)

*Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt


----------



## Einer von Vielen (4. Oktober 2010)

*Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*

Gefallen tun sie mir
Hoffentlich leisten sie auch entsprechend dem Preis


----------



## Kaktus (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*

Vom Aufbau her müssten die ziemlich gut sein. Gezackte Finnen, gute Verteilung der Heatpipes und noch ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten die ich sehen kann sieht das ziemlich viel versprechend aus.


----------



## The_Schroeder (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*

Sehen wirkllich gut aus, machen auf den Bildern aber den Eindruck als wären sie mit Google Sketchup gemacht oder nicht? 

sagt mal,...der Dark Rock Pro hat schon ziemliche Ähnlichkeiten zum Noctua NH-DH14, beide haben die selben Lüfterklammern, die Lamellen sind bei beiden scheinbar identisch gezackt und ebenfalls 2 Tower, wer und ob da jemand abgeguckt hat wüsst ich gern


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*

Wurde auch Zeit, dass neben dem Scythe Grand Kama Cross weitere leistungsfähige Top-Flow-Kühler erscheinen. Neben dem Be Quiet Silent Rock Top finde ich vor allem den Deep Cool Fiend Shark mit seinem 140 mm Lüfter interessant, der hoffentlich auch bald in Deutschland erhältlich sein wird.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*

Wow, die Heatpipe Anorndung sieht wirklich sehr stark aus....
Tower Design ist ja schon bekannt, glaube trotzdem, dass das ein richtiger High-End Cooler wird.


----------



## jackyjakob (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*

Wie schließt man eigentlich einen CPU Kühler mit 2 Lüftern richtig an damit auch beide Lüfter richtig je nach CPU Temperatur geregelt werden?

MfG, Jackyjakob


----------



## Bruce112 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*

heutzutage  mainboard haben gleich 2   4 pin auf  mainbaord anschlüße 


die lüfter sind ok von bequiet aber zu teuer schmerzgrenze ist 10 euro 

die pwm lüfter kosten schon 18 euro zu teuer


----------



## kress (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*

Sehn ordentlich aus und heben sich mal wieder von denen ab, was dauernd kommt.


----------



## playerflo88 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*



Bruce112 schrieb:


> heutzutage  mainboard haben gleich 2   4 pin auf  mainbaord anschlüße
> 
> 
> die lüfter sind ok von bequiet aber zu teuer schmerzgrenze ist 10 euro
> ...



1.be quiet Silent Wings PWM, 120x120x25mm, 500-1500rpm, 85.5m³/h, 18.5dB(A) (BL023) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich ab 12,50 Euros und nicht 18

2. Nicht vergessen das man 3 Jahre Garantie bekommt,was heist man kann sie nach 2,5 Jahren wo alle anderen Lüfter spätestens anfangen Krach zu machen einfach umtauschen!


----------



## Falcony6886 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*

Die Teile kühlen bestimmt ordentlich - sehen aber potthäßlich aus... 

Dann doch lieber einen Kühler von Prolimatech oder Xigmatek... Abgesehen davon, dass mir auch die BeQuiet-Lüfter nicht ins Gehäuse kommen, da sie nicht beleuchtet sind und ich auch für weniger Geld gute Lüfter bekomme, die wesentlich besser aussehen.


----------



## Monstermoe (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*

Sehr interessant sieht auch das letzte Bild aus. 

Wenn ich das richtig sehe müsste das erste ein 40mm und das letzte ein 180mm sein


----------



## RSX (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*

Perfekt. Genau sowas ist das richtige für mich. Muss nicht besonders aussehen nur gut kühlen. Der "Doppel-Tower" muss göttlich sein, wenn man bedenkt dass das 2 Silent Wings PWM und 7 Heatpipes pro Seite sind!

Q4 2011/Q1 2012 kann kommen! 
Dann dürfte ein neuer PC an der Reihe sein. Aber mal sehen, was sich noch auf dem Markt so tut.

Gruß


----------



## elohim (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*



Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Die Teile kühlen bestimmt ordentlich - sehen aber potthäßlich aus...
> 
> Dann doch lieber einen Kühler von Prolimatech oder Xigmatek... Abgesehen davon, dass mir auch die BeQuiet-Lüfter nicht ins Gehäuse kommen, da sie nicht beleuchtet sind und ich auch für weniger Geld gute Lüfter bekomme, die wesentlich besser aussehen.



so gehen die meinungen halt auseinander, bei mir kommt kein led lüfter ins gehäuse 

was die kühler angeht, kann mir nicht vorstellen dass die den silver arrow oder den nh-d14 überflügeln können, welche ja 'nur' 65€ kosten. 
die kombo mit den silentwings find ich aber gut. mal schauen was die ersten vergleichstest sagen.


----------



## Kaktus (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*

@Falcony6886
Der eine braucht eine Kinderdisco in seinem Gehäuse, der andere mag es schlicht und edel. MIr gefällt letzteres. 

@RSX
Es sind nicht 7 Heatpipes Pro Seite, sondern es sind nur 7 Heatpipes die eben U-Förmig angelegt sind.  Ist ja nicht so das es der einzige Kühler mit 7 Heatpipes ist.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*

Da bin ich mal auf die ersten tests gespannt, der doppelturm scheint ja ein direkter konkurrent zu meinem noctua zu sein


----------



## XXTREME (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*

Das die Heatpipes immer so Scheissse aussehen müssen (ich meine die Enden die oben aus dem Kühler rauskommen ). Da geht doch nichts über (m)einen Scythe Mugen .


----------



## Kaktus (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*

@XXTREME
Dafür ist der Mugen 2 aber technisch extrem primitiv. Wenn auch Effektiv.


----------



## Perry (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*

Also aus Design sicht fand ich die Blue Orb oder meinen alten Zalman auch schöner, nur hat sich das Design mit diesen riesigen Tower Kühler als am effizientesten erwiesen, da sie einfach die größte Kühlfläche bei optimaler Anströming bieten.

Das das zwangsweise dazu führt das ein Kühler wie das Plagiat des anderen aussieht ist klar.


----------



## The_Schroeder (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*



Perry schrieb:


> Das das zwangsweise dazu führt das ein Kühler wie das Plagiat des anderen aussieht ist klar.



...wie zB bei dem von Bequiet,...Lamellenform und die Lüfterklammern schein vom Noctua zukommen 
Aber irgendwie schade, vllt fehlt den Jungs nur ne gute Idee


----------



## ReaCT (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*

Also ich finde die sehn geil aus  Aber warum müssen die so teuer sein`? Liegt wohl auch teilweise am gutem Lüfter


----------



## schlappe89 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*

Warum die so teuer sein müssen?  Weil die damit richtig viel Kohle machen wollen.

Wenn der Tower Kühler mit Megahalems auf einem Niveau liegt und der Twintower an den NH-D14/Silverarrow ranreicht sind die Preise doch in Ordnung.

Auf jeden Fall sind die Bilder extrem schlecht. Die Kühler sehen abgenutzt aus und das Licht ist schlecht.


----------



## Kaktus (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*

Das sind auch Prototypen und keine Modelle für den Verkauf. Die müssen nicht gut aussehen sondern erst mal nur funktionieren. Und es ist ja auch keine ofizielle Vorstellung, nur ein Aufzeigen das etwas kommt. 

Und die Preise... naja... ich glaube die meisten haben keine Vorstellungen was die Entwicklung von so etwas kostet. Auch die Toolkits für den Herstellungsprozess sind ungemein teuer. Da machen sich viele ein ganz falsches Bild.


----------



## schlappe89 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*



> Die müssen nicht gut aussehen sondern erst mal nur funktionieren



Das hätten die mal mit guten Temps zeigen sollen


----------



## Kaktus (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das zumindest der Doppelkühler sehr gut sein wird. Der Aufbau ist sehr viel versprechend.


----------



## Lan_Party (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das zumindest der Doppelkühler sehr gut sein wird. Der Aufbau ist sehr viel versprechend.


Würde ich auch sagen.  Die Kühlleistungen sollten viel versprechend aussehen.


----------



## X Broster (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*

Min. 900 Umdrehungen? Das wäre mir im Idle eindeutig zu laut!
Der alte SW machte noch min. 450RPM, die nonPWM Variante immerhin noch relativ geräuschlose 720RPM.


----------



## Amigo (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*

Mit den standard Drehzahlen des Silent Wings wär der Kühler um einiges interessanter denke ich... 
So werden einige User doch wieder den Gedanken haben, den Lüfter zu tauschen und evtl. gleich einen anderen Kühler kaufen.


----------



## SaxonyHK (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*

Kann mir vorstellen das der Dark Rock Pro ne wirklich gute Kühlleistung bringt. Außerdem sieht der Kühler auch noch gut aus. Das große Problem wird für viele User das doch sehr hohe Gewicht von 1,5 kg sein. So schwer ist ja nicht mal der Noctua NH-D14, der wiegt mit Lüftern "nur" 1,24kg.


----------



## Luckysh0t (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*

schauen echt n1 aus den pro in nem pure black p50 auf meinem crosshair form IV ^^   weihnachtsgeld ich komme xD (wenns den eins gibt )


----------



## amdfreak (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*

Endlich wieder ein High-end Kühler, der auf schwächeren CPUs nicht die 1000RPM Grenze überschreiten wird.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*

o_O  fett...
Sieht so aus, als bekäme man für den hohen Preis mal richtig was geboten...
Auch wenn der Kühler nix für mich ist - ich freue mich auf einen Schlagabtausch mit dem Noctua NH-D14!


----------



## elohim (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*

die werden schon net schlecht sein, aber für den preis ist alles andere als bestleistung uninteressant bei der starken und sogar günstigeren Konkurrenz


----------



## Seabound (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*

optisch ganz nett. Und zum glück ma kein lüfter in irgendwelchen freaky modefarben. Die leistung scheint aufn ersten blick auch zu überzeugen. Aber der preis wär mir auch ein bissel zu hoch. Da würd ich mich eher für ein produkt aus dem hause thermalright entscheiden.


----------



## mannefix (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*

zu laut


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*



mannefix schrieb:


> zu laut



wieso? gibts irgendwo nen test?

ich finde die teile optisch sehr ansprechend. aber teuer, zu teuer


----------



## PEG96 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*

ich find den auch zu teuer, da bleib ich lieber beim mugen2


----------



## Caduzzz (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*

sehen schick aus, kühlen wahrscheinlich brachial, aber so ein "unflexibles" sytem zur lüfterbefestigung ist für mich ein KO-argument!!!


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*

@mannefix

die Silent Wings sind nicht laut
hier ein paar test zu den Lüftern:
Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF: 140-mm-Gehäuselüfter im Test - gehäuse, lüfter, be quiet
(gleiches gilt auch für die 120er Variante)

Technic3D Review: be quiet! Silent Wings USC – Schwarz, Edel und verflucht leise! | Seite 4: Seite 4: Fazit | Kühlungen

be quiet! SilentWings Testbericht | Allround-PC.com

@PEG96
zu teuer?
Ich hab den Dark Rock Pro C1 für 70€ (Händler vor Ort) gekauft und ist somit günstiger als mein alter Kühler (EKL Aplenföhn Matterhorn + 2 SilentWings)
...der Mugen 2 wäre eine günstige alternative gewesen, aber der sieht ziemlich bescheiden aus und würde nicht zu meinem Gehäuse (CM690 II Black Window Edition) passen.


----------



## Amigo (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*

Silent Wings zu laut...  ...der war gut! 
Wozu haben die so eine niedrige Startspannung...


----------



## elohim (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*



PCGHGS schrieb:


> (EKL Aplenföhn Matterhorn + 2 SilentWings)




wieso sollte man aber auchdie Kombo kaufen??? 

Der ist halt teurer als Silver Arrow, Archon und Noctua D14, und es gibt keinen Test der sagt, dass der BQ da überhaupt mithalten kann... 
Also würde ich zumindest auf ein oder zwei Tests warten (an die die sich überlegen den zu kaufen..)
Optisch gefällt er mir sehr gut, aber eingebaut sieht man dann auch nur ne schawrze platte mit bq logo


----------



## SC_59A (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*

Am Ende ist die Leistung nicht wirklich wichtig (wobei ich glaube, dass die schon etwas können werden). 

Die BeQuiet Fans werden die Kühler ohnehin kaufen, auch wenn diese keine absoluten Spitzenwert erreichen sollten. Schliesslich bekommt man die Kühler, bzw. Kühlkörper doch ganz "billig" - wenn man den Einzelpreis der Lüfter berücksichtigt...

Funktioniert doch auch beim NH D-14


----------



## Zyanoses (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*

habe die pro version schon seit dem 8 Dezember ist echt Top das Teil


----------



## ph1driver (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*

Schick schick, bis auf den Preis.


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*

Sieht ohne Lüfter von der Seite aus wie der Noctua NH-D14.


----------



## Jan565 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*

Mich würde mal ein Test interessieren. Bin nämlich am überlegen ob den BeQuit Dark Rock Pro oder den Termaltake Arrow oder halt den Noctua NH-D14


----------



## Gast20150401 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*

Wow,dat Teil will icke haben...


----------



## Shizophrenic (29. Januar 2011)

Sieht schon sehr nice aus, bin auf die ersten temp Werte gespannt.


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal ein Test interessieren. Bin nämlich am überlegen ob den BeQuit Dark Rock Pro oder den Termaltake Arrow oder halt den Noctua NH-D14


me2^^


----------



## m4nu48 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*

Habe zwei Testberichte zum Advanced gefunden. Sind zwar auf französisch, aber wer dem nicht mächtig ist darf getrost Google translate einsetzen (oder schlichtweg zum interessanten Part mit den Temperaturen und der Lautstärke springen) 

Zusammenfassend lässt sich schonmal sagen, dass der Advanced ausgesprochen leise ist und eine ordentliche Kühlleistung zu bieten hat.
 Bemängelt wurde hingegen die Montage... zu welcher allerdings kaum Bilder gezeigt werden und deren negativen Aspekte mir, aufgrund unzureichenden Französischkenntnissen, verborgen geblieben sind. 



lesiloc.fr : Articles - lesiloc.fr - Be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1
be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 - Aircooling : Introduction - CowcotLand

Auf lesiloc.fr soll demnächst ein Testbericht zum Pro folgen, aber ich vermute mal bis dahin wird der Pro auch schon von anderen Websites getestet worden sein.


----------



## ger_cornholio (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*

Ich hab gestern in München ein Dark Rock Advanced erworben und bin zufrieden!
Montage ist etwas komplizierter als Intel Pushpins, aber wenn man nicht Hirntod ist, sollte das alles kein Problem darstellen. Und dafür hält das dann bombenfest! Vor allem bau ich meinen Kühler nur einmal ein, da ist mir egal ob ich 30 min oder 5 min brauche.
In mein Xigmatek Asgard passt der Advanced grad so rein, für den Pro wär es zu klein.

Edit: An alle Münchner: NB-Computers in der Schillerstr. hatte den Advanced für 38€!(Stand 12.2.) Und wenn ihr den heute kauft, dann gibts nochmal -14% von BQ


----------



## elohim (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Be Quiet: CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Advanced und Pro vorgestellt*

Hier ist übrigens der nachwievor erste und einzige Vergleichstest mit dem Dark Rock Pro...:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-thermalright-silver-arrow-noctua-nh-d14.html


----------

